# I am growing out Nikki's coat!



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki's groomer loves Nikki's looks. The groomer is very sweet. She doesn't have a Malt, but she loves Malts in full coat.

She suggested that I let Nikki's coat grow out. It will be a bit of a challenge for me, as most of the grooming sprays on the market contain too many scents and chemicals, which my lungs cannot tolerate. But I'll figure it out. I might make my own.

I want to grow it out to a decent length, but probably not all the way to full coat. I'm going to let her topknot grow out! I might even put a bow on her once in a while. (I didn't tell hubby yet...lol.) I have to find those tiny rubber bands. Where do you get them?

So I might ask you for more help when the time comes. Right now her hair is extremely short, so it will take a while. Wish me luck! Now I have to go look at Marj's bows

Cheers,
Suzan


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh that's great, Suzan. I don't think you'll regret it for a minute!!! Here's a link for hypo allergenic bands: They also sell a band scissor.


toplinepet.com

Never tried this but it's hypo allergenic, too.
http://www.petco.com/product/102860...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki is going to look beautiful! If you want to pm me with your address, I'd be happy to send you some latex free bands to try (no charge, of course!).

How about mixing a little of your own conditioner with water to use on Nikki?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohh! it will be lovely to see her in full coat. :wub: Nice to have a change too. The face is hard to grow, the hair poking in the eyes is not fun.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love Nikki's look too and think she'll look great!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033:I am thrilled to hear that you are going to to a full coat! It's a bit difficult at a certain stage when it is growing out but hang in there and you won't be disappointed!:thumbsup:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikki is going to look so beautiful in full coat! I can't wait to see pics! You must keep us posted on the progress


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Nikki has such a adorable face:wub: I can't wait to see her in a topknot. I would love to grow Matilda's hair out but she gets so matted:mellow:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Nikki is going to look beautiful! If you want to pm me with your address, I'd be happy to send you some latex free bands to try (no charge, of course!).
> 
> How about mixing a little of your own conditioner with water to use on Nikki?


Thanks Marj. I'll do that. I'm thinking of doing just that. Mixing conditioner with water in a spritz bottle. Thanks!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are all very kind. 

I ordered a Madan brush today. I found a spray conditioner at the health food store today. I don't know if it will work for Nikki but we'll give it a shot. If not, I'll use it for my hair. 

The challenge for me is to keep up with grooming her so she doesn't get too matted. When hubby finds out about the topknot, he will not be happy. But he'll get over it once he sees how great she will look,lol!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yay! :aktion033: I just love Maltese (and yorkies and shih tzus) with long hair!! Rylie was shaved with no topknot when I got him and I grew his hair out completely..totally worth it


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh yeah!! I think you'll love seeing how she looks with longer hair! Does Coat Handler bother your lungs? Whatever conditioner you are using now, just dilute it in a squirt bottle and use that. I've been growing out my girl Caddy from a hair cut just as short and it's been 5 mos now and she is finally getting some length to her. Can't wait to see the pics of her coat progression!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Patience, patience and more patience. I've been growing out Cassie's coat since last May. It still isn't one length yet. I do love a Malt in a full coat, but it sure takes a long time. My hubby also didn't want a top knot, but since so many people tell him how cute Cassie is, he doesn't say anything negative about it anymore. Growing out the face hair is the most changeling.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh yeah!! I think you'll love seeing how she looks with longer hair! Does Coat Handler bother your lungs? Whatever conditioner you are using now, just dilute it in a squirt bottle and use that. I've been growing out my girl Caddy from a hair cut just as short and it's been 5 mos now and she is finally getting some length to her. Can't wait to see the pics of her coat progression!


I agree. I think she has a pretty face and with a longer coat, I think she will look really nice.

The only dog "beauty" product I've ever used on Nikki is Earthbath Coat Brightener shampoo and Pal Dog conditioner. I will try the diluted conditioner spritz. I think that if I am very diligent and consistent in grooming her, it will be fine. Her ears always mat, so I have to watch that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she has been clipped, remember to scissor off the ends of her coat regularly (once a month).


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

How cool!!! Nikki will look absolutely darling with a top knot! I can't wait to see her progress!

As far as the grooming, as long as you stay on top of brushing and comb Nikki daily (sometime every other day)....you should be able to keep the matts to a minimum. Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

how exciting! it will be so much fun to watch her progress! i'm partial to long hair, so i'm very excited to see nikki with her new 'do!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

jmm said:


> If she has been clipped, remember to scissor off the ends of her coat regularly (once a month).


Thanks. 

I believe that the only place she's been clipped is under her arms, but I'll check with her groomer.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I believe that the only place she's been clipped is under her arms, but I'll check with her groomer.


does your groomer scissor her whole body instead of using clippers? I've never seen an all breed/pet groomer cut the body short except with clippers (blades or guides depending on length)..I've seen them clip it and then go back over with scissors to make sure it was even. Just seems like it would take a groomer a really long time to evenly cut the whole body with scissors so I'm really curious.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A scissor cut takes a LOT of time. It is difficult to do on a silky coat. Most groomers clip the body.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

As far as I know, she hasn't used a clipper on Nikki, but thanks, I'll check. She takes a long time to groom her.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

If I had a little girl, I'd want her to have a top knot too. I love the pretty bows! Nikki is darling now, but I think she will be a real beauty with longer hair! Please share pictures every now & then!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Nikki - I will mail you my top knot to help you speed things up (my dad really doesn't like it)!:HistericalSmiley: xoxo Hunter


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I use the silicon bands ( they are extremely tiny) These bands damage hair less. I stay away from rubber, latex and non-latex as I find they are very reactive to my skin. I am very pale and have lots of skin ( dermatitis) type allergies. the silicone bands can be found in Sally's Beauty supply in the Black/Afro-American section, as they are made for fragile hair. They are very cheap.......$2.00 x 500.and I cut them off.

BTW I think Nikki will look adorable no matter what hair/fur style she has.


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

I am trying to do the same with Bentley and Brighton. I started in January. I will agree with the others - around the eyes is the hardest. B & B look a little "scraggly" right now. But I use a little vaseline to smooth back the hair from their eyes. They look a little oily in the face, but at least the hair doesn't stick them in the eyes. I think we need an "encouragers" thread for those attempting to grow out their maltese!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Nikki - I will mail you my top knot to help you speed things up (my dad really doesn't like it)!:HistericalSmiley: xoxo Hunter


Don't you dare cut your topknot off, Hunter! You look too handsome!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Long coat or short, your girl is super CUTE !!! ^_^ I can just imagine her with long coat. oh I would love to see it soon - a top knot too wow I like that


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, you are all very sweet. Thanks for all the suggestions!

Nikki says, "thanks," too, for all the compliments. I think she will be fine with a topknot. She doesn't fuss very much over things, and she likes wearing clothes.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nikki is going to look so beautiful in full coat! I can't wait to see pics [/QUOTE]


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Long or short coat Nikki is a doll. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nikki is such a cutie, she would look great with any hair style. :yes:
Part of the fun of growing her out will be seeing how she looks with all the in between lengths!


----------

